# Scotch Guard New Car Options



## jonnypb (May 29, 2007)

Picking up a new car this week and the seats are cloth. Dealer said he will scotch guard it free using a diamondbrite spray.

Bearing in mind i'm not paying for this is the diamondbrite scotchguard any good or am i better telling him to forget it and buy something else then do it myself?

Thanks


----------



## trebor127 (Aug 13, 2009)

Anything is good if its free lol :lol:


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

If applied properly it is a fine product, the interior fabric protector in particular, as for the paint stuff I'd probably tell them to jog on - but thats me.


----------



## jonnypb (May 29, 2007)

Spoony said:


> If applied properly it is a fine product, the interior fabric protector in particular, as for the paint stuff I'd probably tell them to jog on - but thats me.


cheers, save me a job and not having to wait for it to dry

they said they'd do the diamondbrite paint and i was in two minds. letting them do it as i'm not paying for it. i was more bothered about getting the interior protected


----------



## trebor127 (Aug 13, 2009)

trebor127 said:


> Anything is good if its free lol :lol:


They are decent products if applied correctly...Though with the paintwork I would tell them that you dont want that and buy something that will do the job better. IIRC correctly, the dealership applied paintwork protectants are similar to AG EGP so still have to be reapplied over time


----------



## jonnypb (May 29, 2007)

trebor127 said:


> the dealership applied paintwork protectants are similar to AG EGP so still have to be reapplied over time


yep true, just saves me a job for a few months :buffer:

work colleague had the same paint protector (diamondbrite) from the same dealer on his car 9 months ago and the water is still beading nicely on it


----------



## tony2 (Jan 31, 2010)

Dont do it mate, As said already 'If done correctly' But even if you was paying Id doubt theyd do it properly!!!

For free It will be a rushed job that will probably do nothing but give you false confidence going forward.........

HTH


----------



## jonnypb (May 29, 2007)

tony2 said:


> Dont do it mate, As said already 'If done correctly' But even if you was paying Id doubt theyd do it properly!!!
> 
> For free It will be a rushed job that will probably do nothing but give you false confidence going forward.........
> 
> HTH


i've done the supaguard one myself before and there wasn't much too it. these protectors just seem to be apply it to the car, wait 30mins then buff off

there's not much too go wrong with that iis there?


----------



## tony2 (Jan 31, 2010)

jonnypb said:


> i've done the supaguard one myself before and there wasn't much too it. these protectors just seem to be apply it to the car, wait 30mins then buff off
> 
> there's not much too go wrong with that iis there?


Thats what I though when i went for supaguard,

But then it cost me two days cleaning off the excess shiny patches everywhere

Im a bit cynical about this as you can see,

Is it a main dealer mate???


----------



## jonnypb (May 29, 2007)

tony2 said:


> Thats what I though when i went for supaguard,
> 
> But then it cost me two days cleaning off the excess shiny patches everywhere
> 
> ...


i don't blame you being cynical if you've had it done and it wasn't done right

yep it's a main ford dealer, hopefully someone will do it who cares about their work and not some guy who has targets to meet rather than perfection which will probably be the case...


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Why don't you get the interior done by the dealer (fabric only) and then ask for the bottle of exterior treatment - then do that yourself?

Best of both worlds...

T


----------



## jonnypb (May 29, 2007)

tosh said:


> Why don't you get the interior done by the dealer (fabric only) and then ask for the bottle of exterior treatment - then do that yourself?
> 
> Best of both worlds...
> 
> T


sounds like a plan 

just would have rather them do the :detailer: :buffer: so i can get out :driver: :lol:

saying goes though if you want a job done properly......

cheers


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

Spoony said:


> If applied properly it is a fine product, the interior fabric protector in particular, as for the paint stuff I'd probably tell them to jog on - but thats me.


Same for me, the interior stuff is good but keep well away from the paintwork applications particularly if you plan to look after the paint and correct it every now and again.


----------



## jonnypb (May 29, 2007)

tosh said:


> Why don't you get the interior done by the dealer (fabric only) and then ask for the bottle of exterior treatment - then do that yourself?


Picked the car up and the paintwork looks as if it's been done well from what I can see. All polished up very nicely.

Interior looks good until I tried the water droplet test. Some of the fabric soaked the water in straight away and other parts of it made the water sit on top how it should. How can they get that wrong as all you have to do is spray an aerosol 

Going to go back and see them today to query it but will more than likely do it myself. They do seem to have treeated someone of the fabric but not all of it. Will there be any issues if I get some scotchguard protection and do it myself bearing in mind they've already some of the fabric? I presume it would be OK to spray on top of the parts which have already been done??

Thanks


----------



## Deanvtec (Mar 3, 2008)

You'll be fine reapplying the fabric protection. Make sure you don't breath the vapour in as its very strong from the diamondbrite spray, where a mask! Have heard that someone actually died due to breathing too much in!
Also Ive yet to see any main dealer apply any of these products correctly, and that goes for Ford main dealers aswell. They applied Lacroe to a friend car and his Dads and both were applied awfully but to be honest the dealers probably don't even know what a clay bar is.
Main dealers turn out some of the worst prepped cars I get to see.
You are much better doing it yourself, trust me have a look at there wash bays and equipment and you will soon make your mind up!


----------



## jonnypb (May 29, 2007)

Deanvtec said:


> You'll be fine reapplying the fabric protection. Make sure you don't breath the vapour in as its very strong from the diamondbrite spray, where a mask! Have heard that someone actually died due to breathing too much in!
> Also Ive yet to see any main dealer apply any of these products correctly, and that goes for Ford main dealers aswell. They applied Lacroe to a friend car and his Dads and both were applied awfully but to be honest the dealers probably don't even know what a clay bar is.
> Main dealers turn out some of the worst prepped cars I get to see.
> You are much better doing it yourself, trust me have a look at there wash bays and equipment and you will soon make your mind up!


I should have just got the spray off them and done it myself but never mind. Just can't believe how such a simple job wasn't done properly :doublesho

Haven't got any diamondbrite spray but have an unused supagard scotch guard spray at home which i'll apply tonight. Must get a mask from b&q!!


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Tested this stuff CG Fabric Guard on a cloth the other night. Followed the instructions re application and drying time. Very easy. When ready to test, I poured a cup of water on the cloth on a flat worktop and the water sat in a pool on the cloth and didn't soak in. It was sitting well over 5 minutes before the cloth started soaking it. If this was a car seat, 5 minutes could be enough time to get something else to soak the spill.

Can't go wrong for £8 :speechles

I've _allegedly_ had the protectant you speak of applied to a car I bought years ago. Spilt a drink on it within weeks and it protected nothing. Not saying it's no good, just saying it may not have been applied properly, or even applied at all.

If it was my car, I'd tell him to forget it and do this yourself for peace of mind. Do the test first to prove to yourself.


----------



## David.S (Dec 27, 2009)

Where can i get somescotch gaurd for my car carpets
oh only need enough for 2 cars


----------



## jonnypb (May 29, 2007)

David.S said:


> Where can i get somescotch gaurd for my car carpets
> oh only need enough for 2 cars


plenty on ebay


----------



## Kevin OB (Feb 5, 2010)

As what the lads have said good products if done correctly I had the Supaguard done it was applied as per Manafacturer It did what they said. I Know some people had this sort of stuff done by the wash guy in the dealer did not last 4 weeks especialy the paint protect, Do it yourself cheap enough on fleabay you can get some for under £10 enjoy doing yourself


----------

